# swatches!!



## Alexa (Apr 30, 2005)

eeeeeeee!! i was just at the mac counter tonight. i got them to put all the new stuff (except for the powerpoints) on my hands and arms hahaah. i took pics right now...ill upload them n stuff in an hour or so at my bros! everything is AMAZING. seriously i want it all..and i wasnt even lookin forward to d'bohemia till i saw the stuff in person.


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

I was going to bed.. but now I can wait. Heheh!


----------



## Krystle (Apr 30, 2005)

ah........geez!!!  i cant wait


----------



## Alexa (Apr 30, 2005)

okay, here's the d'bohemia one. i'm at my bros house so its gonna be a couple hours till i can post the one w/the shadesticks/lustreglasses! <33 you guys shoulda seen me in the car, i had my arms out going 'I CANT LET IT SMEAR!!' hahaha


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 30, 2005)

ooh ooh ooh!  Which counter were you at??????


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 30, 2005)

ooooo how pretty! 

How the hell did you remember what everything was?? LOL


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 30, 2005)

Ouuuuhhh... Again: Provence, where are you? 

Which blushcreme is the peachy??

How Oceanique is similar to Nylon or Pollen?


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 30, 2005)

oooh.....yep I deff need deckchair!


----------



## Maryfairy (Apr 30, 2005)

Do you think Deckchair looks like Melon?


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eyeshadowfreak* 
_ooh ooh ooh!  Which counter were you at??????_

 
LOL! the one in marshall fields in libertyville. *shh*

 Quote:

  How the hell did you remember what everything was?? LOL  
 
good memory lmfao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

  Ouuuuhhh... Again: Provence, where are you?

Which blushcreme is the peachy??

How Oceanique is similar to Nylon or Pollen?  
 
hahaah. actally Provence is REALLY pretty in person. it's similar to Naked pigment. it's soooo glittery, i really want it!

Fancy Ray is the peachy blushcreme. And Oceanique is not similar at all! It has a nice greenish/blue hue to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The shadesticks/lustreglass pic is coming up soon!

 Quote:

  Do you think Deckchair looks like Melon?  
 
hmmm... not really. it's not as orangy, it has more brown tones to it


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

KAY, here we go


----------



## jsac (May 1, 2005)

You are so cool.  Thank you for doing this!  The MAC people must have thought you were crazy and cool!  I am so excited.

The Fresh Cement Shadestick is gorgeous!

What did you think of the lipstick colors?  They all look so beautiful there.


----------



## Julie (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for the pics Alexa! I can't wait to get everything!


----------



## V2LUCKY (May 1, 2005)

WOW! Thanx for the post and the excitment! You are too cute for doing that.


----------



## ishtarchick (May 1, 2005)

YAAAYYY thank you so much for doing this, NOW I'm seriously wanting frsh cement and corn shadesticks... and all of the shimmery glittery stuff!!! yay!!! I never thought I'd say this but: good thing we're getting the collection later, so I have time to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wahwah!!


----------



## magenta (May 1, 2005)

gahhhh palatial! venetian! corn! ...must have.


----------



## niecypiecy (May 1, 2005)

I get poorer everytime I look at this!


----------



## Sanne (May 1, 2005)

love the gracious me shadestick!!! when did they came out anyway?


----------



## lenjhn (May 1, 2005)

Hmmm, Coco looks an awful lot like my Stila AOS 10.  However I've now added Star Nova and Palatial lustreglass to the must have list, so it's evening out, lol.


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_love the gracious me shadestick!!! when did they came out anyway?_

 
they come out may 5th


----------



## user2 (May 1, 2005)

Do you think that Meadowland and Prose & Fancy are equal in any way?


----------



## Alexa (May 1, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_Do you think that Meadowland and Prose & Fancy are equal in any way?_

 
not at all. Prose & Fancy is close to Pro Teal


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Alexa, can you tell me if Oceanique is similar to White Gold pigment? 

And how is Venetian lustreglass? Sheer red or very bright? 

And Bagatelle? Similar to Ricepaper and Beaded?


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Oh and have you seen the new Powerpoint? Can you describe Burried Treasure? (The black gold) TIA!


----------



## joytheobscure (May 2, 2005)

ooooh coco and star nova are just gorgeous.  Thank you, I love seeing what the shades really look like on a real person's flesh.


----------



## joytheobscure (May 2, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *niecypiecy* 
_I get poorer everytime I look at this!_

 
LOL! I think my $50 order just doubled... oh well, I have lots of ramen noodles.  I need to lose five pounds anyways.


----------



## PanAnna (May 2, 2005)

I'm almost scared to ask...is all this stuff LE? Please say no, please say no. 

Tks,
Anna


----------



## jamiemeng (May 2, 2005)

Alexa thanks so much for posting these. i really do apperciate it a lot.


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

Powerpoints, Lustreglass and Shadestick are permanent. 

Shade Fluidline, and the 2 blushcremes are permanent. 

Eyeshadows, pigments, lipglass, lipstick are LE!


----------



## PnkCosmo (May 2, 2005)

Venetian, Star Nova, Fresh Cement....Just added those to my list!!

My friend is already getting me Deckchair & Coco!! Can't wait!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 2, 2005)

If you have Venetian before me, please tell me how it is!


----------



## Alexa (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Alexa, can you tell me if Oceanique is similar to White Gold pigment? 

And how is Venetian lustreglass? Sheer red or very bright? 

And Bagatelle? Similar to Ricepaper and Beaded?_

 
ahh i just saw this now O_O.

Oceanique isnt liek White Gold at all. I think Oceanique has a more blue tone to it and it brighter and more frosty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Venetian is pretty sheer once you put it on. It's layered on the picture up there which is why it is brighter.

And Bagatelle isn't similar at all. It's a lot darker


----------



## Alexa (May 4, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Oh and have you seen the new Powerpoint? Can you describe Burried Treasure? (The black gold) TIA!_

 
They didn't show me the Powerpoints 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I see them Thursday tho I'll look for that one for ya!! <3


----------



## PrettyKitty (May 4, 2005)

Thanks Alexa!


----------

